# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Thước đo cao Mitutoyo đẹp ủng hộ diễn đàn

## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình là chỉ có được 1 cây thước đo cao của Mitutoyo hàng nhìn khá đẹp số còn rỏ nét khá đủ chỉ tiết lại có luôn cái kính lúp dính theo cho ae soi cho nó rỏ. Chân đế chắc chắn trượt nhẹ nhàng. Tầm đo 0.02 đến 300mm, que đo có gắn 1 chút gì như mũi hợp kim vậy. 

Thấy giá hàng mới của thị trường hiện khoảng 6 triệu 500 ngàn

* Tiền bán được xin ủng hộ diễn đàn, phí ship mình chịu nên ae ở xa cũng đừng ngại nhe ( ship trong nước thôi ).

*** Giá khởi điểm : 590k
    * Bước giá         : chia chẵn cho 10k
    * thời gian bắt đầu: khi bài viết này xuất              hiện. 
    * thời gian kết thúc : 23h00 thứ năm tuần này ( 14/4/16).

Mình rút kinh nghiệm lần trước sẽ không tham gia kích giá nữa . Mong ae tham gia đấu giá nhiệt tình .












Ken ken..

----------


## cty686

620.000 vnđ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 620.000 vnđ


Thanks bác mở hàng !

----------


## Bongmayquathem

E theo 630k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> E theo 630k


thanks bác đã tham gia

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cho hỏi thăm bác Bongmayquathem ở đâu vậy !?

----------


## TigerHN

Mình đặt giá 650k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình đặt giá 650k


Thanks bác. Hihi. Bác ở HN ah ?

----------


## maxx.side

Gởi trước 660 giữ chổ, chỉ sợ tối xỉn lại quên

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gởi trước 660 giữ chổ, chỉ sợ tối xỉn lại quên


660k đúng không bác. Bác đang dẫn đầu nhe

----------

maxx.side

----------


## TigerHN

> Thanks bác. Hihi. Bác ở HN ah ?


Mình ở Sài gòn, hôm trước vừa gặp bác lấy 2 bộ lọc đó  :Wink:

----------


## TigerHN

Mình đặt giá 670k nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình ở Sài gòn, hôm trước vừa gặp bác lấy 2 bộ lọc đó


Hihi. Vậy cố lên nhe bác

----------


## Tuấn

Em theo 700k

----------


## puskinu

710k  lần thứ nhất :v

----------


## TigerHN

Mình đặt giá 720k

----------


## TigerHN

Bác Hải muốn mình chuyển tiền trực tiếp cncpro hay chuyển cho Bác rồi Bác tự chuyển?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác Hải muốn mình chuyển tiền trực tiếp cncpro hay chuyển cho Bác rồi Bác tự chuyển?


Chúc mừng bác nhe. Nếu bác ở gần nhà mình thì qua cafe rồi giao dịch luôn !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cám ơn mọi người đã tham gia.
Chúc mừng bác TigerHN , nếu bác đang gần nhà mình thì chạy qua cafe rồi tiến hành giao dịch nhe. Để mình chuyển diễn đàn nhe!

----------


## TigerHN

Phải một vài tuần nữa mới về SG cafe với Bác được, nên mình nghĩ là mình sẽ chuyển khoản rồi Bác chuyển thước qua nhà giúp mình nhé. PM lại giúp mình thông tin TK của Bác nhé.  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ok bác mình sẽ pm bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đã chuyển số tiền 720k của bác TigerHN đến diễn đàn. Khi nào đi ngang nhà sẽ gửi bác cây thước đo cao Mitutoyo. Thanks bác

----------


## CNC PRO

Xin lỗi vì mấy hôm nay bận, giờ mới vào được. 

BQT đã nhận được 720K từ bạn thanhhaidt.
Cản ơn sự ủng hộ của 2 bạn.

----------


## TigerHN

> Đã chuyển số tiền 720k của bác TigerHN đến diễn đàn. Khi nào đi ngang nhà sẽ gửi bác cây thước đo cao Mitutoyo. Thanks bác


Cảm ơn Bác, mình đã nhận được thước

----------


## mr.letranan

Em có mấy cây thước đo chiều sâu hãng mitutoyo điện tử dung sai phần nghìn mà không đăng bán được, nhờ các tiền bối giúp đỡ.
Thanks!

----------

